# Next Delta Meeting



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

We are having our first commitee meeting for the new chapter in Fargo on Thurs December 2nd at Gander Mountain. We want to invite all members and non members to help work on our upcoming event. We have a core commitee building but could use all the help we can get!!!!!! The Delta main office is in North Dakota so we will have a tremendous amount of support from them. There is no reason that we cant have the best Delta event in the country right in Fargo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The meeting will start at 7 and go till roughly 9. Refresments and snacks will be provided! Please call me if you have any questions at my cell (612) 382-6041.
Lets see you there !!!!   
Thanks
Brad Hanson
Delta Waterfowl Volunteer


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ill be there!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm in. See you there Ty

Bob


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Boy is that a busy week. My condo meeting on Tuesday, the Game and Fish meeting on Wednesday and the Delta Meeting on Thursday!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Another reminder next thurs at GANDER!!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Change of meeting place

Brad has suggested the meeting be moved to Old Chicago 7:00 PM Thursday December 2nd.

See you there

Please notify anyone you know that was planning on attending.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Good work boys! Did you also tell Gander why the change was made?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would suggest that if it hasn't or even if it has been done, we draft a letter to inform GM why the change in meeting place!!! I will be there tommorrow evening. I know Monte will be there now too, especially since there is beer and food available!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for moving the meeting. :beer: I will be there. I wouldn't have if it had been at Gander Mountain. :eyeroll:


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Gentlemen, We moved the meeting by request of several members. I have no problem having the meeting anywhere we are all comfortable. PLEASE REMEMBER WHY WE ARE MEETING. I understand that there is some issues pertaining to Gander Mountain *that do not involve Delta Waterfowl. * Jeremy who is a Delta Member and commitee member as well as a Gander emplyee will be at the meeting tommorw night to dicuss any issues we may have. Jermy is a Gander employee during business hours and a Delta Member same as you and I after he leaves the front door so if we discuss the issue..dont shoot the messenger. *I am concerned *that this will distract us from our mission to form a strong commitee. I ask that if this will become a distraction and cause us to not accomplish what is important that you have a seperate meeting with Gander managment and yourselves. I understand that these situations can be very emotional and volital but Remember we are spending our time and effort to Help Delta and its efforts. If anyone wants to dicuss this prior to the meeting at 7:00 PLEASE call me and we can meet or talk to clear anything before we assemble at Old Chicago. My number is (612) 382-6041.

Thanks

Brad


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ill be there!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Brad,
I do not want to tie Delta to Gander Mountain. But, I do tie Gander Mountain and their outfitter policies to areas that I will not involve myself in. By changing the meeting place to Old Chicago, you have allowed me the opportunity to become a member of Delta without dealing with the garbage of Gander Mountain. Thank you for that! I will be there tonite as a proponent of Delta, not as an antagonist to Gander Mountain.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Delta Waterfowl Meetings will be held every Thursday 7:00 P.M. at Old Chicago, Lots of good interaction last night and I was pleased with the attendance.

If you are currently a member or thinking of becoming a member come and join us, we are going to have a great chapter!!

Don't know what to get that sportsperson for Christmas?? Give them a Delta Membership!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I look forward to seeing all of you at the next meeting Thursday at Old Chicago. I reserved the side room. The managment thought the group before us should be gone by 7 but if not just form up at whatever spot is open. We are off to a great start!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Who is all going tonight?? Ill be there!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I should be there if the babysitter gets to our house on time!!!

Oh yea, the first round is on Monte, he wanted me to let you all know that!!!! :wink:


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I will be there but I may have to leave a bit early!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be there!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

How about if I buy for anyone with hair!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

How much hair we talkin here? Location of hair?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

sorry Bob...never seen you with a cap off. Ok, how about no hair and you have to be an eye dr.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: who could that be?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As an eye Dr. I would caution every one to shield their eyes when Monte opens his wallet, there could be tons of old grain dust in there, that baby hasn't been opened for years, the next beer he buys me will be the first!!!! I always seem to win the fumbling contest for buying beers!!!! :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Darn, I just got a haircut!

ps: Don't forget the wine tasting at Happy Harrys starting at 5:00 :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Delta Meeting recap 12/9/04

Specific Duties were assigned

1. Ticket Coordinator Monte.
2. Banquet Coordinator Dan
3. Solicitation Coordinator (Committee Bob, Brad & Monte)
4. Dan will be contacting an auctioneer for the banquet
5. Projects Committee all member

Jed, Tyler, Zach and Jeremy have agreed to be the Coordinators for the Youth Hunt for next season.

Everyone that can make it should attend the December 27th meeting with Chris Benson at 7:00PM Old Chicago, to get Information from an experienced Youth Hunt Coordinator, Chris has been insturmental in the Delta Youth Hunt process in Canada.

Thanks to all who attended last night!! we are going to have a GREAT Chapter for Delta!!

Bob


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks to all who were able to attend the meeting on Thursday! I must be me turning into my father but I had delt with the icing roads pulling my decoy trailer from Fergus and I had run out of paiteince to travel to Fargo on more ice. Like always Bob and the rest of you came through! Great work!

Brad


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Are we meeting this week at Old Chicago on Thursday?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes the meeting is on for Thursday 12/9/04 @7PM, Old Chicago. I have not been contacted with any change.

Bob


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ill be there alittle late I have to go to a christmas party and recieve a Scholarship I applied for.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I look forward to seeing everyone tommorow night! Bob and I are working on a formal agenda. Be prepared to dicuss any ideas you may have to raise funds or donations for the raffles. We will need general raffles and door prizes. Lets think a little different than other dinners! Why do prizes have to be outdoor or hunting gear? Why not oil changes or phone cards? Just a thought.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fargo boyz...

I sent Jed a PM with a few suggestions about donations, if you need any guidance let me know. :wink:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Delta meeting 12/23/04 7:00PM Old Chicago

How is it looking for tomorrow night guys? I know of two that will not be there due to other activities. I hope the rest can make it.

Bob


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I cant make it.I have a huge job I am finishing up(gotta pay for those presents some how).


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

With the Holidays so close we understand if you cant make it to the meeting! If you cant make it Have A VERY SAFE and wonderful Chistmas and we'll see you soon! For the rest who can make it we'll meet at the same place and same time. I will assemble a brief agenda, but the major item is that we were all going to check for conflicts on the April date. Once we confirm the date we can book the hall get the tickets made.

See you tonight!

Brad


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Not gonna be able to make it this week


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Might be tough, promised the kids we would go see santa after work today.......we'll see, I will try to get there!!


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I will be there.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks to those who were able to make the meeting last and for those who couldn't HAVE A GREAT AND VERY SAFE HOLIDAY! Unless there are some major issues that the group needs to address we won't be meeting next week. We will begin again the first Thursday in January.

items that were dicussed:

April 14th is the new date for the dinner. Lynda is not in until Tuesday so if are there conflicts we are unaware of let me know by then. If the date stands we will get the tickets printed next week.

We recieved a list of 20+ items from Bismark that are dontated items. Our stock of items has begun. I will start a spread sheet to keep track, please let me know when you recieve items so they can be included.

We would like to have a few "Premium" items in the wings to hold two to three timed raffels during the dinner. For instance A Delta O/U for $10 per ticket for the next 15 minutes. Lynda said that if we use the items our bottom line will be charged. If not we can send the items back at no charge.

Jim will be recieving the initial start up money to open our account next week. Jim, Bob and Brad will co-signers.

Have a happy holiday!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Just wanted to remind everyone of the Delta Youth Hunt meeting on Monday December 27th 7:00 PM Old Chicago Chris Benson Will give us a perspective on how he has organized Youth Hunts in Canada, Please be there if you can.

Merry Christmas Everyone!!

Bob


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting with you guys, see at Old Chicago Monday at 7:00.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

On behalf of the Fargo Delta Chapter I would like to Thank Chris Benson for meeting with us last night.

We gained some valuable insight into setting up our Delta Youth Hunt next fall.

Thanks also to all who attended. 

Thanks Chris.

Bob


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

No problem, I had a blast! Really enjoyed meeting with you guys!

It looks like the Fargo Youth Hunt is in good hands. Let me know if you need anything. I'll do my best to get what you need.

Thanks again for dinner! :beer:


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I really am sorry if there was any confusion but we hadnt planned on having a meeting last evening. We will start again next thursday at Old Chicago.

Brad


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Brad,

Good to see you and the guys starting a new fundraiser for DW! :jammin:

Alan


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey everyone! I look forward to getting everything back on track after the Holidays! We will see you At the Old Chicago tonight! Stay warm!


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Nest meeting at the West Fago VFW 7:00 thurs to look at the facility!!!!!!!!!!!! See you there!

Brad


----------

